# corned beef quiche



## nobby (Aug 12, 2010)

i made this a week ago.

take 2 cans of corned beef and slice up( princess has less fat) use the beef to totally line a flan dish instead of pastry, it will mould itself like edible putty.

to fill the quich inside, beat 5-7 eggs and a half cup of milk and add whatever else you fancy, cheese, bacon and onions are awsome. as is tuna with cheese

bake in a hot oven for 30 mins until the eggs are set and golden brown on top, slice and eat 

great for meals at work where you need to just grab some food on the go, and not fill up on crappy breads etc.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

It sounds delicious but i would question the saturated fat content personally. Any statistics / nutritional information?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It would just remind me of the army too much lol, not as there was anything wrong with getting that down ya when you were cold wet and hungry and I would have the rice puddin and jam in the same mess tin, it all goes down the same hole!! and less cleaning!


----------



## nobby (Aug 12, 2010)

lol yup, im part of 6 rifles and its still the same buddy!!

i typed from memory and im currently at work, so when i get back ill have a peek at typical stats.

from memory it wasnt too hideous as long as you didnt try and eat the whole thing in 1 day..

as a alternative to the monotony of endless chicken etc its invaluable


----------

